# "Love, We All Need It"



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

"Love, We All Need It"

Live in harmony with one another; be sympathetic, love as brothers, be compassionate and humble. Do not repay evil with evil or insult with insult, but with blessing, because to this you were called so that you may inherit a blessing. I Peter 3:8-9NIV

Sooner or later everyone has what we call a bad day. We know that God doesn't make bad days nor does He cause them, but the things or circumstances we encounter during the day can cause us to become angry, stressed and emotional, which leads to a not so pleasant day. This is why it is so important to begin the day with prayer because you never know when you'll have to cheer somebody up and encourage them. Sometimes you even have to be your own cheerleader and boost yourself up. God intends that we be loving neighbors for one another. One can never get too much love, it's free, and it's something we all need.

Who will you show love to today? Don't hold back, if you do you will miss out on a blessing. People are not hard to find, you don't even have to look for them, but you can't be choosy about who you are going to love. Keep in mind somebody you least expect may be the very one to lend you a handkerchief, shoulder, or give you some kind words. Take time for people, God loves them so much He sent His only Son to die for all people. Remember, usually when you give love, love is returned. God can see your need for love, and people can see that He shows you His love by the way He blesses you. Can others see you showing love to anybody? Think about it, "to get love, first give love."

Have a super day.....


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanx once again APE......Talk to ya soon!!!!


----------



## Bob Coleman (Jul 8, 2006)

*"Love, We All Need It" piece*

Trey:
Just a note to let you know I enjoy the pieces you post on "Food for the Soul" and that probably more than you know, they have the possibility of having far reaching consequences, as I forward them on to some of my email buddies whom I think they will have a positive impact on.

Keep allowing yourself to be influenced daily by the "Holy Spirit".

Your friend in Christ,
Bob Coleman


----------

